# Rec this Angelina Jolie Lipstick?



## RoseyPosey (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks ladies!!! link to picture i searched on google. 
http://www.jurassicpunk.com/stars/an...na_jolie_9.jpg


----------



## rachybloom (Oct 16, 2008)

I am almost positive I read somewhere that her famous nude lip is Laura Mercier's Sheer Lipstick in Nude Lips..

Sephora: Laura Mercier Lip Colour - Sheer: Lipstick


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 16, 2008)

That price is a little steep, but i may check it out. Heading to the mall this weekend probably. Actually, to Sephora lol, so this coudl work out.

Thanks!!!!!!


Anyone have any MAC recs?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am reading a Maxim Magazine now that states her favorite lipstick is from a company called Urban Apothecary, she uses a color called "charm". 

Urban Apothecary Lip Stick

Looks a little pink on this site to me though! So not sure


----------



## kimmy (Oct 16, 2008)

mac fresh brew l/s looks identical to that on me.


----------



## SarahAfshar (Oct 18, 2008)

There are several lipsticks/lipglosses that could definitely be dupes for her lip in that picture. (Stunning picture of her, BTW)

I would definitely look into the following lipsticks/lipglosses...

Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Pur Shine in Natural Beige
NARS lipstick in Belle de Jour
Givenchy Rouge Interdit Satin lipstick in Only Beige
Make Up For Ever lipstick in Sand
Too Faced lip luxury in Totally Nude
Laura Mercier lip colour in Nude Lips
NARS lip gloss in Striptease
Lancome Color Fever gloss in Nude Prainha
Guerlain Terracotta Gloss and Shine in Beige Sun


----------

